# 2013, 40hrs, overheating,Check engine light?



## coxhm26

Rode all weekend while racking up 15+ miles on the trails no problem, cleaned it up an parked it. 

Yesterday, the fuel test line sprang a hole got it fixed in the front yard. 

Today! I go to ride to a friends this evening a few miles down the road after less than a 1/4mile my check engine light came on for about 3 seconds.. at that time the temp read 187, and oil is good and full. So I kept easing down the road and noticed it never wanted to get up to the normal running temp of 200-205.. When I pulled into the drive way and slowed down the check engine came on again. We check the antifreeze its full and clean, while sitting over ten minutes idling the fan never kicked on nor did the water circulate. I killed it watched the temp climb to 203, cranked it up (while the radiator cap is off, + the radiator is hot as hell at this point), the fan kicked on after just a few seconds but the water isn't circulating. I closed everything up, put it in high and started out the yard the temp went down to 185 within seconds BUT the check engine light came back on. All this time the motor is running fine, no power loss but the radiator is still WAY too hot. 

Any ideas? I've came to realize I cant use the dealer (Sawgie Bottom,Leesville La) I bought it from since their fix to my fuel line breaking the first round was to ZIP TIE it to my injector causing it to leak again! Next Polaris dealership is 60 miles out.. Any ideas before I make the trip? Oh yea..and the rear diff locker wires are ran in between the shift linkage and the exhaust so the black wrap around them looks like heat shrink now.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

that sucks dude i had a similar problem with my 13 rzr runnin warm but mine would go into limp mode too. turned out to be a loose battery connection the ck engine would flash and engine would loose power though


----------



## RHINOZILLA

Sounds like a water pump issue or major air lock


----------

